# Amby baby recall and question



## Cybercere (Apr 21, 2009)

So, I just saw that all Amby Baby hammocks are on a voluntary recall. My baby is due next week and I have one for her and am now looking for something else. For those who co-sleep, what are your recommendations for a comfortable, practical, safe alternative?

For those who have amby baby - you can go to their website and request a free repair kit which they say will be ready in January. Interestingly, Canada's regulatory agency is not allowing the repair kit to be sold. www.ambybaby.com .... I'm bummed because it looks like it would be a really comfortable baby bed option!


----------



## rivers99 (Dec 26, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Cybercere* 
So, I just saw that all Amby Baby hammocks are on a voluntary recall. My baby is due next week and I have one for her and am now looking for something else. For those who co-sleep, what are your recommendations for a comfortable, practical, safe alternative?

For those who have amby baby - you can go to their website and request a free repair kit which they say will be ready in January. Interestingly, Canada's regulatory agency is not allowing the repair kit to be sold. www.ambybaby.com .... I'm bummed because it looks like it would be a really comfortable baby bed option!

Sorry for this long post but i feel really strong about all of this...

I am one of the original users of the Amby Baby Hammock nearly 20 years ago! What has happened this year is very sad indeed and hope that this does not stop the wonderful benefits enjoyed by so many parents for 2 decades. It's almost unbelievable ...

I suppose it's about as surprising as suddenly finding out that a carseat needs a new part, or a crib is suddenly declared dangerous after working fine for years.

Of course the safety of children is paramount but do not not think that there is anything wrong with the Amby Baby Hammock when used correctly, at least not in my opinion.

My heart goes out to the families involved in the recent events but it's simply not fair to attribute the hammock to what happened. In both cases there is irrefutable evidence that the Hammock had been assembled and used incorrectly. And as for the 20 years of hammock use by over 100,000 babies, where nothing has happened to the babies sleeping in them.. does that not stand for something?

There have been many tragedies in western bassinets sometimes due to incorrect use, and sometimes due to the coincidence that that is where the baby was sleeping at the time. Unfortunately the number is in thousands, worldwide, yet we dont ban bassinets or cots. Is it because the Amby Baby Hammock dares to be different to western traditions of cot or bassinets?.

A couple of people on forums posted that the Amby Baby Hammock looks dangerous.. umm.. like how? what exactly looks unsafe? Its safe and sturdy when I used it for two babies, it doesnt collapse, there are no sharp corners or hard bits, it doesnt emit fumes...indeed the hammock part itself is soft and bounces ever so gently.. .. you are just "imagining" that it looks unsafe just because its different.

It is very difficult for a baby to turn over in the hammock because of the hammocks configuration. And if they are indeed strong enough to turn over, surely the baby would ba able to instinctly be able to raise their heads to breath. My two babies never did turn over. Of course when they were toddler, they can move around more.

Hammocks have been used for centuries, and still are in many countries. They are safe if used corrrectly.

If one is really concerned (which you shouldnt be), you can use the baby bed as a day bed whilst you are to watch the baby ... think of the benefits of the bed.. there is nothing worse than to have a baby crying incessantly and not feeding well because of sleeping deprivation. Its such a great baby pacifier. I dont know what i would have done in the day time (and night time).. there would have been a hundred times that I would have said... what if i didnt see that ad for the hammock

Should my own children have babies when they are older, I will be looking to buy a new hammock for them with absolutely no hesitation. I remember saying many many times how wonderful an invention it is.. how i managed to get through the night on so many occasions, and bless the man that had the courage to introduce this very tradition to the western world.

I hope that people come to their senses and let the hammock continue to be used into the future.

There is nothing unsafe about the hammock in my opinion and indeed and ive read and hear from so many parents just how fantastic it is. It's just an unfortunate situation that has incorrectly attributed some tragedies to the product.

It's a bit like saying that if someone drives a car incorrectly and many do that we should ban cars

or.. the story of the person that took off the microwave door, and rigged it to continue to function, and subsequently got cancer.. should we ban the use of microwave ovens.

probably many other stories where unrelated behaviour is incorrectly attributed to the product itself, when the product in correct use is NOT INTRINSICALLY UNSAFE AT ALL.

Any product whether it is for a baby or an adult, or a family or a pet, must be used correctly or indeed if something happens, it may indeed not be the product that was the direct cause.

Over 50,000 ambys have been sold and used worldwide. and in my understanding no reported major incidents. The safety record has been impeccable for the company. Im not that good at maths but if you have over 2,000 SIDS cases every year in other sleeping devices, then you can argue that the Amby Baby Hammock may be more safe from that respect. On the stats of .8% of babies suffering SIDs, then in 50,000 hammocks sold (or 100,000 babies using the hammock) wouldnt you expect more than 100 sids cases with babies sleeping in the hammock if there was any kind of link. So for mine, id much rather have a baby sleeping in a hammock than in any other "device".

If you read some of the worldwide sites you will see this
_
The Amby Baby Hammock has been sold worldwide since 1989, when I invented it for my daughter. Current sales figures for the year ending 2008 were in excess of 12000 Amby Hammocks sold worldwide.

Between 1989 and 2008, with over 50,000 sales, the Amby has achieved a remarkable safety record with no major incidents of injury or harm throughout the intervening nineteen years. This in itself is a record that we are justly proud of when you consider that in the USA alone there are sadly, approximately 2000 cases of SIDS every year. Most parents, Child Care Centres and Maternity Hospitals who have used or are currently using the Amby Hammock will testify to the fact that the Amby has had enormous benefits for reflux, collicky and generally fussy babies who suffer from chronic sleep deprivation.

Tragically in late 2009 we have assisted in the investigation into two infant fatalities in the USA. In both cases there is irrefutable evidence that the Hammock has been assembled and used incorrectly. Any infant death is a tragedy of immeasurable proportions and my most sincere condolences go to the families of these two infants._

=====

I beg everyone to be sensible when evaluating the use of the wonderful product. Before you make a decision research the facts..

It is such a shame and indeed a tragedy in itself that a government body can scare people into not using the product. Or in the case of Canada not allow the sale of the safety kit!!! And, the Canadian Safety Authority in a statement has said quite clearly.. "To date, Health Canada has not received any reports of incidents or injuries in Canada related to these products"

I think its every parents right to evaluate what is is or isnt safe for their infant, and whatever sleeping device they use, be responsible with all aspects of the babies' care.

I wish somehow there could be a way of starting a discussion amongst those 50,000 parents that have used the hammock successfully - and safely. Perhaps an Amby Users Support Group
.
And then a million more Amby Hammocks will be sold in the future to the delight and comfort and safety of parents and babies alike. Many babies do sleep better in the hammock and thats best for them and the baby.


----------

